# All Grain : Grain .. When To Use What - A Classic Debate



## ledgenko (3/1/12)

After reading the Hop Flavour wheel discussion I thought that the Grain needed the same discussion ... Is there a Grain Wheel anywhere ?? When do you think it is appropriate to use things other than grain as extra fermentables ??? 

Matt - The Duke of Haysom


----------



## ekul (3/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> When do you think it is appropriate to use things other than grain as extra fermentables ???



All the time.


----------



## fcmcg (3/1/12)

ledgenko said:


> After reading the Hop Flavour wheel discussion I thought that the Grain needed the same discussion ... Is there a Grain Wheel anywhere ?? When do you think it is appropriate to use things other than grain as extra fermentables ???
> 
> Matt - The Duke of Haysom


Just ask the Belgians....


----------



## yasmani (3/1/12)

hello mister legendko i am confused where is the classic debate? or maybe we are hoping it is coming from your emails ok ? 

classic yasmani says good day


----------



## jyo (3/1/12)

Yasmani, your grammar has improved!




Yasmani said:


> hello mister legendko i am confused where is the classic debate? or maybe we are hoping it is coming from your emails ok ?
> 
> classic yasmani says good day


----------



## yasmani (3/1/12)

i am doing the learning better each day. 

Soon I shall be an elegant arbiter of all the savant zymergists who participate in this digital symposium. 

Good Day to you, Dear Jyo.


----------



## the_new_darren (3/1/12)

Hey Bribie Yasmani,

Soon you will win the cricket as well as the beer lotto.

tnd


----------



## alfadog (3/1/12)

Yasmani said:


> i am doing the learning better each day.
> 
> Soon I shall be an elegant arbiter of all the savant zymergists who participate in this digital symposium.
> 
> Good Day to you, Dear Jyo.



Did you use a thesauras per chance?


----------



## yasmani (3/1/12)

> Did you use a thesauras per chance?



this email beginnings is very redicilicious of classic debates and grains so lets play some funs. i get my respondings from lyrics.com you must have heard of this PER CHANCE 

nice two words making of one word alsos

Planet Queen
Perchance to dream
She used my head
Like an exploder
The Planet Queen

The worlds the same
I am to blame
She used my head
Like a revolver
The world's the same

Well it's all right
Love is what you want
Flying saucer take me away
Give me your daughter


----------



## the_new_darren (3/1/12)

I give you my goat for your daughter Bribie

tnd


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/1/12)

Yasmani said:


> this email beginnings is very redicilicious of classic debates and grains so lets play some funs. i get my respondings from lyrics.com you must have heard of this PER CHANCE
> 
> nice two words making of one word alsos
> 
> ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/1/12)

I will give you my daughter as long as you take the wife as well.
Zen by Nev


----------



## QldKev (3/1/12)

the_new_darren said:


> I give you my goat for your daughter Bribie
> 
> tnd




I hear the goat is tighter


----------



## alfadog (3/1/12)

QldKev said:


> I hear the goat is tighter



OUCH


----------



## rotten (3/1/12)

alfadog said:


> OUCH



Ouch + 1 :lol:


----------



## goomboogo (3/1/12)

rotten said:


> Ouch + 1 :lol:



It sounds like there's no ouch at all.


----------



## alfadog (3/1/12)

goomboogo said:


> It sounds like there's no ouch at all.



goats do feel pain you know


----------



## black_labb (3/1/12)

They also feel pleasure...


----------



## goomboogo (3/1/12)

alfadog said:


> goats do feel pain you know


I wasn't referring to the goat.


----------



## alfadog (4/1/12)

goomboogo said:


> I wasn't referring to the goat.



I know, I was just trying to be polite


----------



## Murcluf (4/1/12)

Perhap we could get the title of this topic changed to something more relevent to its current course?

Suggestions are:
Failed relationships with BAABRA the case swap sheep and why she has moved on to better pastures.......
Blowing goats for loose change and other great past times.....
Why doesn't anyone like me on here, is it because I behave like a total "Fwit"


----------

